# Wondering what this means



## gamerwe123 (8 mo ago)




----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy gamerwe123, welcome to the forum.

This is your low oil pressure warning light. If the oil pressure in the engine falls below normal level, the warning light will come on. If this happens during tractor operation, and does not go off when the engine is accelerated to more than 1000 rpm, shut the engine down and check the oil level. Add oil or change the oil & filter as necessary. Do not continue to operate the tractor with low oil pressure. Find out what the problem is and fix it.


----------



## gamerwe123 (8 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy gamerwe123, welcome to the forum.
> 
> This is your low oil pressure warning light. If the oil pressure in the engine falls below normal level, the warning light will come on. If this happens during tractor operation, and does not go off when the engine is accelerated to more than 1000 rpm, shut the engine down and check the oil level. Add oil or change the oil & filter as necessary. Do not continue to operate the tractor with low oil pressure. Find out what the problem is and fix it.


Thank you very much.


----------



## gamerwe123 (8 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy gamerwe123, welcome to the forum.
> 
> This is your low oil pressure warning light. If the oil pressure in the engine falls below normal level, the warning light will come on. If this happens during tractor operation, and does not go off when the engine is accelerated to more than 1000 rpm, shut the engine down and check the oil level. Add oil or change the oil & filter as necessary. Do not continue to operate the tractor with low oil pressure. Find out what the problem is and fix it.


In the event that I have to change the oil would I change the engine oil or transmission oil?


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome from MO! 

That light is for the engine. When changing the engine oil, it is always a good thing to check all fluids while you're at it. Record keeping is the best way to know these things. If the tractor is new to you and has no service records, you could start with a full service and go from there.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

gamerwe123 said:


> In the event that I have to change the oil would I change the engine oil or transmission oil?



Engine oil.........


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Before you waste money on new engine oil, and don't forget the oil filter if all is ok, have you checked the oil pressure sender switch on the engine block to see if this has failed?, using a multimeter set to ohms, hold one probe against the sender connection and the other probe to a good earth, have someone crank the engine with either the engine stop in the stop position if mechanical, or disconnect the fuel cut solenoid wire to prevent the engine from running while cranking, or if you have an air compressor, remove the sender switch and placing air pressure to the opening of the sender and use the multimeter probes as suggested before, one probe to connector and the other to the body of the sender, if the multimeter doesn't give a reading then the switch is kaput and will need replacing, if you get a reading, then you may have to drop the sump and check the oil pump, I take it, there was plenty of oil in the pan?.


----------

